# Army of Darkness - CP's special project WIP



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Some of you may remember the cult classic Science Fiction movie "Army of Darkness," others may not. If you don't recognize the name. Go get it, ebay/google/half.com/amazon that shit. Whatever you have to do to get it...do it. I had many laughs and i'm sure you will too. 

Anyways, what does this have to do with modelling and painting? I've been assigned a special project. The owner of my favorite local game shop has tasked me with making the ultimate scrye counter. (If you don't know what a Scrye Counter is, google that too.) Maybe you can put two and two together with the image below...










He magically pulled out a really old blister of LEAD mini's from behind the "magic curtain" one night after i had finished a painting demo at his shop. He's been studying my works for some time, and has especially enjoyed the level of detail that i put into each and every model that i do. To put into perspective the honor that was felt when he presented me with this project, he has been holding onto this blister for 17 years, waiting for someone with the level of quality that he was waiting for to come along. He chose me to do it.

*The goal:*
take all three lead (lead! not pewter, LEAD! case in point these models are from 1993...I was 4. lol Lead was phased out about 5 years after that in favor of cheaper metals.) miniatures from the blister, paint them, remove them from their bases and apply them to the pointer in a triangular fashion. One mini facing in each direction that the triangle points.

*The Plan:*
1. Prime and paint them whilst on their individual bases. This makes handling them much easier. 
2. Glue them to the base/pointer of the Scrye Counter. 
3. Do up the base/pointer in some sort of "Age of Darkness" motif. 
4. Done.

Here are some more pics...

I haven't started yet, and i'm a little scared to remove them from their blister, since it looks so sweet and old! The plastic is yellowing as a result of the age. Although, i will keep you all updated as i go along, since this is a WIP thread. 


























wish me luck!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha, that is awesome! I'll definitely throw out some rep when you finish him up. :victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Haha, that is awesome! I'll definitely throw out some rep when you finish him up. :victory:


haha, thanks mate. :biggrin: The blister includes Ash w/chainsaw hand and shotgun, Two-headed Ash, and Bad Ash, the second head that Ash grew split from his body and became an evil version of him. He led the army of skeleton warriors. 









Bad Ash
CP


----------



## Warmaster Demetrius (Apr 23, 2009)

wow, thats a big job with lots of pressure.

If he waited 17 years for someone to do this job and chose you you should be really proud of youself and honoured he has chosen you fo such a big job.

Good luck.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Warmaster Demetrius said:


> wow, thats a big job with lots of pressure.
> 
> If he waited 17 years for someone to do this job and chose you you should be really proud of youself and honoured he has chosen you fo such a big job.
> 
> Good luck.


I am very proud that he asked me to do this. He's obviously confident in my ability, as am I. However, i feel like i should just put these minis behind glass the way they are. lol like chapter relics in a stasis field.

Although i'm sure i'll treat it just like any project that i do for myself and other clients; with the utmost detail that my current skills allow. I'll put the most detail into it that i'm able to. 

CP


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

BTW, lead was phased out because it is toxic, not because it was expensive. Lead is cheap compared to pewter. I remember when GW switched from lead to pewter, the prices skyrocketed overnight. 

Have fun with this project, should be interesting. Make sure you take pics at every step too!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

That definitely is way cool. Subscribed :biggrin:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Never watched that movie before, but...
I just watched it on megavideo and it's so bad that it's good!
Kinda like vampire counts in action, really funny.

Awesome minis btw.
Like you said they are almost relics of an ancient past.
Take good care of them and show us the results!
:victory:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fantastic movie. 

Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I SLEPT TOO LONGGGGGGGGGGGGG!

My wife and i used to have arguments because she hated my AOD poster, but i had to have it up. She's is currently winning, but only because i'm looking for frames :wink:

Good luck with the project, and we definitely want pics!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> BTW, lead was phased out because it is toxic, not because it was expensive. Lead is cheap compared to pewter. I remember when GW switched from lead to pewter, the prices skyrocketed overnight.
> 
> Have fun with this project, should be interesting. Make sure you take pics at every step too!


oh yeah, lead hurts you when you eat it...i guess pewter does that as well...they both hurt going down. I guess i wont rub my eyes then while i'm working on it. 

i will take pictures at each junction. 


PapaSmurf124 said:


> That definitely is way cool. Subscribed :biggrin:


awesome! i'll keep it frequently updated. 


Yilmar said:


> Never watched that movie before, but...
> I just watched it on megavideo and it's so bad that it's good!
> Kinda like vampire counts in action, really funny.
> 
> ...


And i bet you watched it all the way through as well, never stopping!
I will take good care of the minis. 


bishop5 said:


> Fantastic movie.
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished result.


Neither can I! He wants them done up just like they look in the movie, so fingers crossed. :victory:


Varakir said:


> I SLEPT TOO LONGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
> 
> My wife and i used to have arguments because she hated my AOD poster, but i had to have it up. She's is currently winning, but only because i'm looking for frames :wink:
> 
> Good luck with the project, and we definitely want pics!


thanks! I'll do my best with the project. And i hope you find a good frame for the movie poster. Possibly something very gaudy/gilded with a separate light attachment so you can spotlight it. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Neither can I! He wants them done up just like they look in the movie, so fingers crossed. :victory:
> 
> CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

:laugh:

CP


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this movie, and can not wait for them to be painted. Good luck man. Subscribed.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> I love this movie, and can not wait for them to be painted. Good luck man. Subscribed.


thanks mate, with all the people subscribing, its kind of upped the pressure...*gulp*...I'll do my best!

CP


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


>


Awesome :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's a picture of the models out of the blister.










and here is what the general setup will look like. This is he was picturing when he told it to me.









CP


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice setup. It actually doesn't look too bad with their included bases, but then again it will look better without the bases.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i agree, however, it will blend perfectly without their bases. It will look like it is one single mini.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

got numero uno painted up.

pics!


































"THIS IS MY BOOMSTICK!" :laugh:

comments!

CP


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

This is my Boomstick!

One of the best movies ever, Bruce Campbell is a legend, brilliant film. His shirt was more grey/blue in the film, Shelia gave him it after their night of passion "Give me some sugar baby!" trousers were more dark brown. not that I'm in anyway a bit of a fan 

edit - oh yeah, and Ash's hair is also black!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> "THIS IS MY BOOMSTICK!" :laugh
> 
> CP


The twelve-gauge double-barreled Remington. S-Mart's top of the line. You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Retails for about a hundred and nine, ninety five. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart. *YOU GOT THAT!*

:laugh:I [heart] Bruce Campbell


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks great so far. Good detail work on the mini. Can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm aware of the color difference. I'm painting it up the way that he wants them. He wanted him in blue jeans. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

while i'm working on the next mini, i thought i'd post this awesome pic that i found.

















:laugh:

CP


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Any of you Bruce Cambell fans seen this one yet? Any good?










Or should I sit down for some light reading?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


>


poor Norm...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*Miniature no. 2. Two-Head Ash, or Ash and Norm.*


































the reflection isn't that helpful on the second to last pic, makes his eye look like its white, but its not, black pupil in there somewhere. lol

please more comments!

CP


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Those models are so, so cool. Good work so far, commissar, can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

yet another well done mini, looking forward to see the final one painted, and then the final product!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Any of you Bruce Cambell fans seen this one yet? Any good?


Funny ass movie. Typical Bruce Campbell. :victory:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> the reflection isn't that helpful on the second to last pic, makes his eye look like its white, but its not, black pupil in there somewhere. lol
> 
> please more comments!
> 
> CP


Yeah, it makes him look like George Bush Jr.!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! i appreciate the comments. I've already got the first guy down on the base. should turn out really good. I figured i'd do the base covered in bloody carnage perhaps. just blood red paint with a gloss varnish over the top to make it shine.

CP


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

In reply to have I seen my name is Bruce, Yes! it is funny as hell, very stupid, but a good laugh, if you appreciate buba hotep and other brucey classics, you will defiantly like it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pics of the final mini and of the three on the base. 










































now before you go saying there are parts i left unpainted!, i took a look at the pictures after i took them and made sure that i did the requisite touch-ups. ok, below are pics of the three minis on their base. I'm getting the base done up tonight.

BEHOLD! THE ULTIMATE SCRYE COUNTER!!!


































I'll post one more set of pics up when i have the base completed. cheers!

CP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Have Evil Dead 1 and 2 on DVD along with armies of darkness. Legendary movies. For those interested hasslefree do a pretty good Ash(they call him oakley but it is pretty good.Going to use him as a Guard Sarge).
http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/catalog/a055web.jpg

Hey...She Bitch.....Lets Go.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet, HUGE evil dead/campbell fan, though not a huge fan of AoD (i am an Evil DEad 2 kind of guy) that is freakin awesome...for all you fans out there you guys should really pick these up: Amazon.com: The Evil Dead/Evil Dead 2 - Book Of The Dead Collection: Bruce Campbell, Sarah Berry, Ellen Sandweiss, Richard DeManincor, Betsy Baker, Theresa Tilly, Philip A. Gillis, Dorothy Tapert, Cheryl Guttridge, Barbara Carey, David Horton, Wendall Thomas, Sam Raimi, Alex De Benedetti, Gary Holt, Irvin Shapiro, Robert G. Tapert, Scott Spiegel: Movies & TV , they are great, i have them and i love em!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this!!! Army of Darkness is one of my all time favourite movies:victory:.

Ploss the minis look fantastic, just fantastic. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------

